# New birds?



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

Since this storm that is coming in happens to be coming from the south, does that mean it won't bring in new birds?


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Yep 
But if it has low clouds that will make things better for us.


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

Bring on the storm and everybody be careful and respect all fellow hunters .


----------



## FowledLife (Nov 15, 2013)

Does it get disrespectful during a storm. Just wondering because I haven't witnessed any of that. But maybe I'm out early enough to miss it.


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

No I mean in general not just in crapy weather. I think hunters are there own worst enemy.


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

My guess would be that a few days after would be better. Especially at Farmington Bay.... 😈


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, there wasn't anything besides skeeters out at south HC!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Not very many birds around OB. Plenty of skeeters.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

We actually had a pretty good hunt Saturday afternoon when the rain came through. I'm not sure if there were any new birds, but they were certainly doing new things. I wish I could be out tomorrow to have some more fun in the foul weather (although the lightning in the forecast is a little unnerving).


----------



## Cold Water Copper (Oct 10, 2014)

Clarq said:


> (although the lightning in the forecast is a little unnerving).


That begs a question from a new boat owner. What's the story behind aluminum boats, water and lightning? Is it safe to be out when there is a lightning storm?


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

Cold Water Copper said:


> That begs a question from a new boat owner. What's the story behind aluminum boats, water and lightning? Is it safe to be out when there is a lightning storm?


Lighting is one of the only things that will make me cancel a hunt. I would most definitely say it is not safe.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Cold Water Copper said:


> That begs a question from a new boat owner. What's the story behind aluminum boats, water and lightning? Is it safe to be out when there is a lightning storm?


I wouldn't if I were you.

Lightning tends to strike the tallest object within the area it originates. In the case of an open lake, a boat is a prime target.

Several years ago, a big lightning storm rolled through while I was duck hunting in a flat, open marsh near the GSL. I can tell you that our marshes are a terrifying place to be in a lightning storm.

That being said, I don't believe I have ever heard of local duck hunters being hit by lightning. Odds are probably still way in your favor, but the odds weren't particularly comforting to me when I was in the danger zone.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I've personally never been hit by lightening but had a neighbor who was. Killed him and they were able to revive him with CPR. 

I have had two close calls where lightening passed/hit less than 50 feet from me and once I was in a boat. Never again!


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

I have been caught in surprise lightening storms over the years and if lightening is in the forecast I do not go out in it. Like was stated before your odds of getting hit are up when you are in a metal boat and then add a shotgun pointed at the sky makes for a nice lightening rod. Best to not go out in it if you can steer clear of it. 

About ten years ago I was at ogden bay and one rolled in and it was the scariest 45 minutes of my life. 

Just remember these earlier season storms can turn into lightening storms pretty fast. If you can get off the water do it, If you don't have time get as low as you can in your boat and hope for the best. You just have to get caught in one and then you watch the forecast. 

Pretty soon the rain will turn to snow and storms coming out of the north typically don't have lightening, it's the southern flow storms you need to be cautious about.


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

Clarq said:


> We actually had a pretty good hunt Saturday afternoon when the rain came through. I'm not sure if there were any new birds, but they were certainly doing new things. I wish I could be out tomorrow to have some more fun in the foul weather (although the lightning in the forecast is a little unnerving).


We went out Sunday to FB and had 1 bird in 4 hrs come over the decoys it was ridiculous and has been a very slow season thus far for me.


----------

